# SRAM i-Motion 9 - World's fattest hub?



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine weighs 2471g with coaster brake and 20t sprocket.

A porky 1x9 setup with 450g hub, 450g cassette and 300g derailleur is much lighter, with same gear range and better efficiency. 

A fully-enclosed chain case with i9 would make a really cool commuter, but not worth the weight for me.

It was an impulse eBay purchase and I think I will return it to the ebay pool. If anyone is interested, PM me before I list it.

Edited to correct brake type - It has COASTER brake.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Shoot, been looking for the coaster brake version. I've got to make sure my eBay search is current, but I haven't seen anything in the US yet.

How much are those selling for?


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

This is the coaster brake, ruckritt bremse version. I wanted the freewheel type, but got confused by my poor German and seller's limited knowledge. Here in Germany, the whole kit sells for 260Euro, or $350 USD.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm confused. You said roller brake version, and it's got the extra lever. I'm looking for the coaster brake, as in pedal backwards to brake. Are they one in the same?


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

I was confused too. That's how I ended up with coaster brake version 

It has coaster braker PLUS brake levers for front and rear cable-actuated brakes. I was told the common setup is to use the right brake/shift lever only and connect that to the front brake. If you used BOTH the included levers, you would have 2 rear brakes.

Here's the manual, which shows everything more clearly:

http://www.sram-imotion.com/pdf/Manuals/i-MOTION-9.pdf


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

EuroMack, you'll want to get a classifieds ad for offering this for sale on a forum, per the posting guidelines. Thanks!


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

Done! Didn't mean to SPAM, but since it turned out that way, here's the ad:

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=6188


----------

